# Obama schenkt Merkel Handy 1X



## Akrueger100 (17 Juli 2014)




----------



## Sidewinder (17 Juli 2014)

Neues Handy inklusive Wanze happy010


----------



## Apus72 (17 Juli 2014)

Geil finde ich auch, dass die 'Lieblingskontakte' schon eingespeichert sind... wenn jemand weiss, welche das sind, dann wohl so einige amerikanische Staatsbürger 

:thx:


----------



## Rolli (17 Juli 2014)

Das ist doch mal eine Geste braucht die NSA nicht mehr soviel zu arbeiten happy010


----------



## wolf2000 (17 Juli 2014)

Kann die Kanzlerin damit auch den Obama abhören ??
So als lustige App, mit direktem Post ins Netz.


----------



## UTux (17 Juli 2014)

Die Merkel ist dumm genug das Handy auch zu nutzen! kopf99


----------



## comatron (17 Juli 2014)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> Doch mit der Erklärung des Präsidenten ... könne sie sich anfreunden.




Da fällt mir nur noch Erich Kästner ein : "Was immer geschieht : Nie dürft ihr so tief sinken, von dem Kakao, durch den man euch zieht, auch noch zu trinken." 

glueck09


----------



## Chamser81 (18 Juli 2014)

Die Satire vom Postillon ist einfach immer wieder großartig!

:thx:


----------



## Katzun (19 Juli 2014)

sehr gut!


----------

